# Incoming Expansion: Spearhead



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=9500028a
with gorgeuous models do they mean as gorgeus as the chimeara and the basilisk :no:



> Gather your tanks and ready your lascannons – in June the pages of White Dwarf magazine and the Games Workshop website join forces to bring you a whole new expansion for Warhammer 40,000: Spearhead.
> 
> Spearhead is a new way to play Warhammer 40,000 that enables you to unleash exciting tank battles and daring breakthrough missions on the tabletop, bringing the full mechanised fury of the 41st Millennium to bear in your games. June's White Dwarf will contain the main part of the supplement, including new rules, missions and plenty of inspirational hobby advice. Alongside this, the Games Workshop website will feature additional material exclusively for registered members, such as details of how to assemble your Spearhead formations along with even more painting, modelling and collecting tips.
> 
> ...


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

I doubt it, they would say it was as they've already been announced. Maybe new Baneblade conversions? or Plastic vanquisher turrets, hydra/manticore kit. new anti-tank plastic kits?


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

last artiliri is my geus but actualy I dont care about this one (first time ever) its like gw thought: how can we make some more money.
phil: well we can like... uhm realease like inqisition
robin: shut up you suck people would buy that shit and have a good time with it.
Mat: so that mean we have to do something unoriginal and boring just like our new way to name minis.
robin: I like tanks
Jevris: lets make a book about it.
Hitler: yes, yes, yes.
Jevris: now thats setled lets ignore the fans of the age old books who get nothing.
thats how gw makes books


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

[email protected]
OT, i may have to go out buy my first copy of WD in about 10 years or so (maybe longer, as the last one i brought had gorkamorka in it).
be intresting to see what new toys come, and hopefully not just repackaged and re-realesed models


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I may pick up WD if the rules are good. My last WD was when SW got there first codex.
My guess for models is:
Recut Leman Russ
Ork Buggy/wartrak/skorcha
Eldar Fire Prism
Recut Predator.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

smfanboy said:


> last artiliri is my geus but actualy I dont care about this one (first time ever) its like gw thought: how can we make some more money.
> phil: well we can like... uhm realease like inqisition
> robin: shut up you suck people would buy that shit and have a good time with it.
> Mat: so that mean we have to do something unoriginal and boring just like our new way to name minis.
> ...


QFT... Another few months to put money on homebrewing, or my car, or fun non-GW stuff...

Phil


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I reread the email and it says online there will be guides to help you make your spearhead formations. I will mostly likely be wrong but to me this made it seem that GW may release some of those large boxs like they did with Apoc where you get like 6 leman russes.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

hhhm maybe new chaos dread?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Dont get my hopes up, although I am fine with the FW ones.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm, formations, they say? "bringing the full mechanised fury of the 41st Millennium to bear in your games" ? So, mechanized formations...if they bring out a box with 6+ Rhinos inside, I'll jump on it, but that's the only thing I'm gonna buy.

And why do I have this feeling that all the new releases are gonna be for SM, IG and Orks?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought 40k was all Mechanise thanks to 5th Edition already? Well if their going to give me deals like 2 for 1 or buy 3 get 1 free, then Im for it. Tanks are the most damn expensive this game.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Sadly there will probly be only marine, ork or guard tanks even though they are all fine models ( apart from pred weapon issues). I would like a plastic fire prism as well as a new chaos dread and pastic defiler.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

mayde a rerelease for steel leigion.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> I thought 40k was all Mechanise thanks to 5th Edition already?


Yes, but GW has NO CLUE that this is happening, somehow.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Sadly there will probly be only marine, ork or guard tanks even though they are all fine models ( apart from pred weapon issues). I would like a plastic fire prism as well as a new chaos dread and pastic defiler.


Plastic defiler? didnt relise there ever was a metal one?


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe by releasing this they can tone down mechanised armies in the normal game?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Catpain Rich said:


> Maybe by releasing this they can tone down mechanised armies in the normal game?


Doubt it, if anything it will probably make it easier for people to get mech armies.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Let me guess, more models for Space Marines, Orks and IG: what a surprise. Starting to lose interest already.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

agreed, i really hope they do smarten up


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

More models for marines, orcs and guards?! *checks armies* awesome! :wink:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow... it's like they're not even trying any more to cover up that they want as much money as fast as possible... Even slightly.

I would speculate that the "how to build your own spearhead" thing is actually a modified ruleset that allows any/all of the following:

- Tanks and other Heavy Support slots to be taken as troops, or to at least allow more than 3 FOC slots for them.
- Make units other than troops scoring (if you even play objective based missions)
- Change the rules for squadrons
- Allow certain vehicles from old codicies to be taken as squadrons, for example Falcons and Hammerheads.

Wait, does any of this sound familiar? Maybe because it's a direct amalgamation of Apocalypse and Planetstrike??

On the plus side, Space Marines cannot get any new tanks. They already have a model for every codex entry with the advent of the Venerable in plastic. Unless their idea of "new" is "finally including all the weapon options in the Razorback kit" or "slightly changing Predator sponsons so they don't break any more".

You may be able to buy boxes of multiple tanks (wait, I'm getting a little déja vu here...) but if anything is rereleased or has a new model come out, the only way the price will go is up. Look at the new Baal/Basilisk if you want confirmation of that.

I personally can't wait for the Falcon set to go up to £35 because it now comes with a "Vehicle upgrade sprue". Or not.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm hoping they bring out box deals like they did for apocalypse, I needs me some more tanks...lots more!


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

F.C.F.S.! I dare not translate, but if you have a good imagination you know exactly what that stands for! GW, you greedy, inconsiderate, rat bastards, quit making these goddamn expansions and get to updating armies. For christ sakes I never dealt with a company so blatantly greedy and devious. Geez you know I always was thought to myself "thank goodness I'm not some bimbo, ditzy, blonde chick who has to deal with ridiculously priced fashion design companies, diet and exercise money driven corporations, and all their vipid, self absorbed brethren like the gossip mags/tv shows/online mags/iphone apps/etc. and the overpriced, useless "precious" stones of the jewelry companies, because I'm a guy", but boy did GW find a market where all those companies fail.

I guess we can expect in September the newest expansion pack: "Space Marines". In this new exciting expansion all the Space Marines will kill off every other race. Now you the player get to play Space Marine Chapter after Space Marine Chapter in the all or nothing battle across the galaxy, even the universe. The new exciting minis to be released will allow you to convert those other minis (you know you're IG, Orks, Eldar, Tyranids, and Chaos Space Marines and Daemons and um....uh....did we release any other races? Oh yeah Black Templars and Dark Angels, how could we here at GW have forgotten about those lost Space Marine Chapters) into great fighting Space Marine Chapters. Hey if you have Chaos Space Marines you're already half way there! So enjoy being screwed and we're going to repackage everything with new sprues so what Space Marine crap you already have will be obsolete and you'll have to buy more crap. Expansions packs are the way of the future, get on board, or get fucked. You're friendly neighborhood Games Workshop.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, for all the doomsayers who think we will see IG/Ork/marine tanks only (again)...

it really does seem far to high a coincidence that an Eldar tank sprue for a new model is seen at GW (see older rumor mill stuff)
it is then said to NOT be what everyone thought it was and that it was "something larger and more exciting" (not a quote but close to what was said) and that is was considered as a release for Battlemissions
Next we get an announcement for a new tank based expansion.....

I think Eldar might be getting a new toy.

As for the general expansion - my guess would be the ability to field superheavies in regular games, the cynical reason would be that GW sales of superheavies plummet after the initial sales and that GW would like to up their numbers.
From my point of view however I would love some kind of tank battles expansion where I can play tanks and not have to play huge apocalypse games which take forever - for my play group this would be win/win

Please let it be a plastic scorpion - come on GW you know you want to


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Am I the only one looking forward to this?

To be honest I'm getting tired of nearly every post on this forum bashing GW. Yes they take our money but we already know this and its becoming boring to reread this every time I log on. Remember that the same company is the reason we are on a forum like this in the first place. Now I don't wanna start a flame war and people are entitled to their opinions but it does seem that all threads slowly just become places to bash GW.

Back on topic, what changes to the rules do you think this expansion will bring?


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

it's not necessarily about bashing them, but instead about a certain respect for the players of the game. Now we all understand they're under pressure from investors and the like, but still another expansion? Since the beginning of fifth edition (not including Apoc) we've had 4 expansion books, two (starting in June) in the same year! Yet there are plenty of armies: Tau, Necrons, Dark Eldar, and The Inquisitions who desperately need updating. I understand it's cheaper for them to keep your attention with easily written expansions and a few minis release (which I blame the way the minis are being released on the new mini design schedule Jervis spoke about) instead of full fledged codex releases, but still I think it would be best if they undated many of the outdated Codexes first THEN released expansion packs that way EVERY PLAYER gets to enjoy the latest evolutions to the game and game play. That's what my particular rant stemmed from.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

It makes little difference what GW do, people of the forums will always find something to bitch about, I kinda find it funny that since the space wolves got a new codex that Tau have started to appear in the list of codex's requiring up dating, no doubt once the blood angels codex is on the shelves then Eldar will be added to the list.
This expansion is going to be printed in the pages of white dwarf and many forum posters have banged on about the lack of rule content in white dwarf for years and now when GW finally get round to listening to what players want then are criticised for either trying to extort money out of us or for wasting time on expansions.

personally i think GW are doing a great job, they have produced 3 codex releases in the last 6 months or so and if rumours are true we should see at least another one before the end of the year,not to mention some nice new toys for orks,marines and guard and more to come in june plus some expansions to keep things fresh.
Granted some armies have been neglected but i would prefer GW take there sweet time and revamp those armies properly like they have with the Orks rather than some slap dash half assed release like chaos marines.
love the idea of tank battles and hope the eldar get some tank love, but i cant see a eldar super heavy, personally i hope the models they release are to fill codex gaps rather than recuts or super heavies, so i think guard artillery, nid heavy supports, razor back recut, possibly storm raven and maybe eldar plastic fire prism or maybe the new jet bike ?


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

That's a point, how do Nids fit into this? Or will it just be Nidzilla?


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

I started reading the article, dreading the thought of them coming out with yet another book as an expansion... only to find that this was going to be a WD article, no doubt with it appearing on their site within a few months. This is smart, and I think what they really should be using WD for at any rate.

As for their releases, that's just all wait-and-see. What I would want to see is upgrade sprues for what is out there, and redone models for those that use metal parts (Fire Prism, jetbike autarch, to list some I'm familiar with). Shifting a few more units over to plastic, such as Pariahs, would also make sense at this stage.

As for what this is going to be about... it looks like either tank battles, or a prelude to them. That in itself is just the logical extension of what they've been doing with releases for the past while (how to paint tanks...). No real surprises.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

These expansions are usually a good chance to score cheap stuff.

4 Landraiders for £100 for apocalypse seemed good to me. More of the same please.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I don't mind GW making money. Money is something I have. What I don't have is an ever growing choice of new Necron products to spend it on. If they want more money then they have to invest in the broader portfolio of their product line. Give me something new to buy in the Necron army and I will buy it. I think there are quite a few people that refuse to play anything Imperial now just as a token of their general disgruntlement about SMs getting all the love all the time.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I understand that people like plastic, but I just don't get why people would want a plastic fireprism. We would not see any significant price decrease, it would be suplementing a model we already have - and would add nothing to Eldar armies.

If the previous rumours we have seen about new Eldar tanks are just that a plastic prism is on the way then I will quite frankly loose hope in ever seeing decent new Eldar kits.

Furthermore unless GW re-release Eldar then I can't see a plastic prism actually bringing in any sales, its not like it would get new players playing the army. All the plastic reworks of older tanks seem to be with new army releases. Unless of course the whole tank is re-done including Falcon and WS variants - which just doesn't need doing imho.

If the extra rules are for superheavy use in standard games then the pre- alluded to Eldar superheavy is a logical release, if its just a plastic fire prism I certainly wont be buying any.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

I reckon we will be seeing a plastic ravenhawk model from the new BA codex, plus (hopefully) rules allowing you to include it in a 'nilla marine army.
My reasoning. Look at the picture included in the e-mailed version of the incoming:spearhead (not the one on the website, it has been cunningly cropped). The leftmost speeder is... wait... not a speeder. It looks like a thunderhawk, only smaller, and what's that it's shooting? Bloodstrike missiles perhaps? The raider in the foreground is crimson fists. Whats that? The ravenhawk is blood angels only? 

Hmmmmmm...

If this is true (and I think it could well be, did we honestly think they'd include stats for a new marines vehicle and not release a kit for it?) it's a bit of a game changer for marines. 250 points on raider when you can spend 200 on a ravenhawk, with pretty good armament, massively improved mobility, and transport capacity for a dread *and* a full squad with character? Far flung objectives are a thing of the past. *crosses fingers and prays fervently to the emperor*

*edit* :facepalm: sorry, stormraven. (I don't have the codex, so was going by memory)


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I just looked back at the picture and indeed - its thunderhawk shaped, I do hope its not a universal unit - flying dreds in one chapter is enough for me 

Though I think the ravenhawk is a likely candidate for a spearhead expansion, if the expansion is based around the forward breakthrough game I would assume that armoured transports are the key units?


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

I reckon its going to have to be universal. A model that will cost £35 minimum restricted to just the Blood Angels, when you could sell them to all marine players? If that is the case, then GW might just have let a huge money-making oppurtunity slip by them, not something they are renowned for.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Necrons could do with a break thru unit. The monolith is a bit slow.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm... I'm going to have to approach this one with mixed feelings. If they're allowing super heavies in normal games, then great as it means all races will need new units. On the other hand don't expect to see many games played without the use of super heavies if that's the case.

If it's just normal tanks then I might... oh wait I'm a chaos player, I only use Obliterators.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

jpunk said:


> My reasoning. Look at the picture included in the e-mailed version of the incoming:spearhead (not the one on the website, it has been cunningly cropped). The leftmost speeder is... wait... not a speeder. It looks like a thunderhawk, only smaller, and what's that it's shooting? Bloodstrike missiles perhaps? The raider in the foreground is crimson fists. Whats that? The ravenhawk is blood angels only?


What about us that dont have said mail to look at?:wink:


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

View attachment 5693


There you go k:


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

doesnt anybody of you guys noticed that this drawing was made in the 4th edition you can even still find it in the current space marine dex


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I realized this when I first saw the image, but its fun to speculate. And who knows it could be true I mean why pick that image out of all possible others?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

It sounds a lot like Apocalypse to me, just one side isn't aloud the benefit of Apocalypse units.

Btw, who here knew that Apocalypse means "revelation", not "end of the world"?:wink:


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah that was the artwork on the front of the box of current Land Raider when it first came out. Also it's totally a Thunderhawk gunship.

I noticed in the email it said daring tank battles and I quote "daring breakthrough missions". I'm wondering if the new release kits will be those vehicles made for siege attacks and bunker busting missions?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Wow... it's like they're not even trying any more to cover up that they want as much money as fast as possible... Even slightly.


Well, you are aware that games workshop is a business, right? and that businesses want to make as much money as possible in as little time as possible? you are also aware that you do not have to buy the new stuff, right?


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> It sounds a lot like Apocalypse to me, just one side isn't aloud the benefit of Apocalypse units.
> 
> Btw, who here knew that Apocalypse means "revelation", not "end of the world"?:wink:


i thought it ment lifting of the veil but i geuss they account to the same thing


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

So, which armies won't be able to take part in the spearhead?

Tyranids
Necrons
Daemons

Any others? I can't think of any, only 3 doesn't seem so bad and they are armies that almost nobody plays anyway.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Eldar are strongly rumoured to have something in the pipeline, both in connection with the rumours with this release but also a confirmed model on the near(?) horizon


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> Yeah that was the artwork on the front of the box of current Land Raider when it first came out. Also it's totally a Thunderhawk gunship.


Point taken. I did not realise that. Mind you, I'd still bet a pound to a penny they are going to make the kit.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

If Eldar are in fact in line for something I hope that it is something that doesn't use the Wave Serpent body. Not that I dislike it. Quite the opposite. Rather, I'd just like to see something new.

Webway conduit, sold as a building (of sorts) for example.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Son of mortarion said:


> Well, you are aware that games workshop is a business, right? and that businesses want to make as much money as possible in as little time as possible? you are also aware that you do not have to buy the new stuff, right?


This argument gets lamer every time I read it. Making money isn't just about making a quick buck, you need to keep your fanbase happy so they'll come back. How many people honestly believe that GW provides good service, a friendly environment and fairly priced products. 

I remember the good old days when 20 eldar guardians were $40AUD and your local GW staff member recommended something other than spess mahreens to the youngin's. When you could only play in your local store with fully painted and based models. They were the glorious days of the 3rd Ed. chaos codex, a marvel of human strength, achievement and ingenuity. The days when Tau was just a greek letter and the dark eldar and squats still existed. 
Sadly these days have ended. GW's heart has been replaced by a black hole, hungry for the disposable income of mums, and the souls of young gamers. It's a sad day to play with plastic toys. :cray:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I remember the good old days when 20 eldar guardians were $40AUD and your local GW staff member recommended something other than spess mahreens to the youngin's. When you could only play in your local store with fully painted and based models. They were the glorious days of the 3rd Ed. chaos codex, a marvel of human strength, achievement and ingenuity. The days when Tau was just a greek letter and the dark eldar and squats still existed.
> Sadly these days have ended. GW's heart has been replaced by a black hole, hungry for the disposable income of mums, and the souls of young gamers. It's a sad day to play with plastic toys. :cray:


I believe that got GW into £10mil debt and almost sunk the company, as you said - we arent the target audience, the little 15year olds with mums wallet are, and while that is the case all we will see is fad and all GW will see is increased profits.

On topic, @spudboy the rumours pointed to a tank of sorts, I'm not 100% sure what GW are thining when they say "Breakthrough" if they mean the forward force in an army then the logical unit for Eldar would be a storm serpent, if they mean tank armies then I think we are more likely to see either a scorpion plastic kit or plastic WS turret to make nightspinner/fire prism/firestorm

Unless of course GW are throwing a curveball and making a truly "new" unit.... which would be interesting

Or final likely option would be re-instating the tempest as a medium battle tank - but this would seem odd as im not quite sure what goes between a falcon and a scorpion in pulsar strength


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> This argument gets lamer every time I read it. Making money isn't just about making a quick buck, you need to keep your fanbase happy so they'll come back. How many people honestly believe that GW provides good service, a friendly environment and fairly priced products.
> 
> I remember the good old days when 20 eldar guardians were $40AUD and your local GW staff member recommended something other than spess mahreens to the youngin's. When you could only play in your local store with fully painted and based models. They were the glorious days of the 3rd Ed. chaos codex, a marvel of human strength, achievement and ingenuity. The days when Tau was just a greek letter and the dark eldar and squats still existed.
> Sadly these days have ended. GW's heart has been replaced by a black hole, hungry for the disposable income of mums, and the souls of young gamers. It's a sad day to play with plastic toys. :cray:


Its alright, thats why GW has true competition in At-34, Flames of War, and all these other small time Table Top Games making the scene. I can unerstand trying to make a quick buck by the HUGE price tags from mums wallet, but what I dont understand is how they sell much period. As a father myself I can buy my son a Playstation game at $50 and he be happy for months of online play. Same cant be said AT ALL for 5 Terminators. Where in hell does GW make their money. I can afford maybe a $50 2-3 times out of the whole year for their crap. Buissness wise its not smart. Thats not considering the time and money into conversion and painting either. The World is oin a recession and MOM as well as DAD cannot be counted on to put food on GW table when they have their own to fill first. Bad Move GW, Bad move :nono:. 

I dont see how this Expansion will sell well when a Baneblade cost $90 or a Leman russ $40.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Speak for yourself. At the rate I paint (procrastination factored in) a squad box has the same entertainment time per-dollar value that FFT had.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I was speacking more on the price of the paint itself  $3 for a small pot of paint and .50 more for mettalic colors? Holy Shit :laugh:.


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

The paints are a bit much.. £2.20 a pot in uk, and going up to £3 on some colours..

But there's always other paint manufacturers to use.. 

I've saved a lot after I started doing the basecoating with a spray can.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

my god the same guys once again turning this into yet another GW money bitchfest. and for me it sums up all that is wrong with the internet.

Q: why are you on this forum if you hate gw?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

And yet another person bitching about the bitchers...

Q: Why are you replying to a thread if you hate all the other posters?

My response to your Q: I don't think anyone hates GW who uses their models. You cannot blanket-label people as hating everything GW does and is, because frankly you're wrong. People don't like specific aspects of GW, for example their prices, their marketing structure, their inability to give every army a codex in every edition or whatever. Not liking something about someone doesn't mean they hate them. I hate the way my GF always does the washing up even when it's my turn, but it doesn't stop me loving her for 5 years.

If someone hated GW across the board, they wouldn't buy their models and wouldn't join a website dedicated to them. Don't be insulting/naive.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree with Sethis it has nothing to do with hate, I mean many of us have bitched about a parent or friend or lover at some stage but it doesn't mean we hate them. GW gets most of my expendable cash (beer is second) so I most love them on some level :biggrin:

Back on topic if they do release a plastic Scorpion that'll be great I was considering buying the scorpion and the cobra? (is that the name of the other tank) but because it would be from ForgeWorld that would be down the road. As much as I despise another expansion pack (I haven't bought one yet, sorry any group of mates could make the rules up for urban fighting, one side being able to deep strike and the other laying out the terrain, or making up missions) I am excited to see what new minis will come from this. 

Also if you think your paint is expensive here in good ole aussieland paint is $6...yes $6! Spray paint $25!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

As much as I like this idea of finaly putting nice little expansions in WD's again and not trying to make $42-$45 a book over here in AUS, it's in my opinion a way to make more SM, IG and CSM (SM tanks with spiky sprue) tanks, and then watch all the other specialist armies get neglected, it's good as I said with one major downfall - not all armies witll get something in the row of new models or even tank special rules (or decent tank special rules)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> my god the same guys once again turning this into yet another GW money bitchfest. and for me it sums up all that is wrong with the internet.
> 
> Q: why are you on this forum if you hate gw?


Well, if you hadnt noticed, games workshop charges a METRICK FUCKTON for a game that is verry fun, but horridly mismanaged by its owners. Its an interesting situation that breeds exactly the reaction you are observing. 

PS: if I my artillary out of this than I'm happy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i really cant see any negative side to this expansion, its printed in white dwarf = win,its some *extra optional* rules =win, some new models will be released =win.

Some armies wont get anything=win, its cost you nothing,you dont need to paint anything,your army list stays the same, plus you can carry on moaning about your army being neglected to everyone online :biggrin:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Armored formations, anti tank units and the possibility of new models. What is there to complain about? GW is expanding it's inventory and gaming experience for the players it is supported by. 

Are some armies going to be left outside looking in? Yes, it is the nature of the beast. Can you please everyone all the time? Nope. But you can make a few happy most of the time. 

Personally I think new vehicle rules might be in the works for this type of game. Maybe something with more specific damaging or targeting might be done. Minefields? Small, 2-3 model units like rocket teams or the like? I dunno, but it sounds interesting none-the-less.

As for models, we will all see soon enough.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Are some armies going to be left outside looking in? Yes, it is the nature of the beast. Can you please everyone all the time? Nope. But you can make a few happy most of the time.


I think everyone understands this. What not every understands is why some people get a new model _every_ 3 months while others get nothing for *13 YEARS.*

There's kinda an issue there that really ought to be addressed.

I'm not complaining massively about it, because frankly it's such a small release it's not worth the effort. :no:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I think everyone understands this. What not every understands is why some people get a new model _every_ 3 months while others get nothing for *13 YEARS.*


because in the 13 years that passed since the original models were released the sales were consistently poor and thats covered in business by the term "flogging a dead horse". Any other company would have dropped the range completely after such a long period of poor sales, lukily the back lash from the squats being dropped back in the day prevented that happening to any other armies.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I kind of agree with the sentiments above but can we be sure that the slow sales of the DE weren't because of their lack of support? I am a fan of the further expansion of the game to cover those areas originally the domain of forgeworld but the obsolete armies really need some love.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sethis said:


> What not every understands is why some people get a new model _every_ 3 months while others get nothing for *13 YEARS.*
> 
> There's kinda an issue there that really ought to be addressed.


Well, I think GW has addressed it, by ignoring it. As ugly as it may be, I don't think they honestly care enough about some aspects of the system to garner it the attention, resources, energy and expenses to revamp what they possibly consider a financial failure from the past.

Unfortunately I don't think they see the game as we do, as a hobby. It is a business first and foremost to them. I learned this lesson the hard way back in 1999 to 2004 when I opened my own paintball store and playing field. I loved the sport and game so much I decided it was worth quitting my regular job, clearing out my bank accounts and open my own store and field. After a short time the fun sport that I loved turned into a job I was now forced to do. It lost it's edge and enjoyment and soon I found it impossible to see the game for anything less then dollar signs I needed to keep it running. I think we all understand that even though GW is run by gamers by nature, it is the business end of it that dictates the overall direction the company will go.



bitsandkits said:


> because in the 13 years that passed since the original models were released the sales were consistently poor and thats covered in business by the term "flogging a dead horse". Any other company would have dropped the range completely after such a long period of poor sales, lukily the back lash from the squats being dropped back in the day prevented that happening to any other armies.


Exactly. As much as it sucks on our end of it, they may not be willing to remake the range due to it's previous numbers. Again, it's the money and not the enjoyment side of things that runs a company.



shaantitus said:


> ...but can we be sure that the slow sales of the DE weren't because of their lack of support?


Well, I am not sure they look at it that way. They have had plenty of time to add onto or revamp the entire line but have either been reluctant to or outright refuse to because of the original sales numbers. Slow sales makes for a monetary loss. Any company will find it hard to continue to produce a product that doesn't sell. Look at other companies, like General Motors and Hummer. GM dropped the Hummer brand because they couldn't afford to keep it going because sales went straight down the tubes. 

I think the big questions are:

1) If they did revamp those armies they have neglected would they/could they takeoff and be a productive and profitable line this time around? 

2) And, is it worth the effort, risk and resources at this point after so much time has passed? Will the customers actually buy the stuff now or will they be so pissed off at this point that they will pass on it?

I don't like how they haven't made an announcement or cancellation notice to the public about such interests, but it is what it is for now.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

3) DE are a true glass sword army, that requires extreme cunning, skill and finesse to use. Are 12 year olds really capable of doing anything other than marching their units up the board, trying to shoot/assault anything in range?


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

isn't this thread meant to be about the new expansion that will most probably be an extremely dodgey attempt to sell the stuff they made for apocalypse. 
besides if the canceled the dark elves what would you people have to complain about thats why they're really around


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

(Threads in the rumors section almost always devolve into this...)

Getting back on topic.

If this is going to turn out to be tank battles, what will that look like? Any clues?

I'd like to see squads of tanks be universal in this expansion, in addition to the rules for squad damage be tweeked a bit. A pack of land raiders would be interesting, but who'd be interested in that when a glancing hit could toast one?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

tbh, at the end of the day, no matter what kits and toys are released, theres always gona be someone who complains about the lack of love for "there " army.
be nice to see some new non-imperian tank kits out for say eldar, tau and so on, as well as whats left of the IG stuff to come out. but we will just have to wait and see and either like it or lump it, as you all know GW dont give a flying rats arse about what we, "the gamer" would like to add to our armies, they just want to sell siny new toys to steal the cash from the kiddies and there parents


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I cant see any multipack tanks for this release, this is something GW have previously stated they dont like doing because it "devalues the models", though it unrealistic of them to think that buying a squad of three tanks individually for £25 each or more is something an average gamer will do for the sake of some rules printed in white dwarf.

I think as is usually the case, the expectations/hopes/dreams/rumours of the online community will far out weigh the printed rules and miniature release's for spearhead, i think its going to be a imperial guard 3rd wave of tanks, remaining guard variants, and possibly eldar prism if the rumours turn out to be true, i cant see multipacks coming round again but i suppose its a quck win for GW as they dont need to do anything other than print the boxes and pack them up and ship in limited numbers to create demand, all the hard work is already done as the boxes are already designed etc.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Dear Emperor

Ive been good all year, only buying my minitures from games workshop and not ebay, I subsribed to white dwarf for the third year in a row and I even started a new army. So please can you give us some nice multiple tank boxes? I dont care what you do with the expansion or if its just you trying to score some quick money but I really care about multiple tank boxs.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> my god the same guys once again turning this into yet another GW money bitchfest. and for me it sums up all that is wrong with the internet.
> 
> Q: why are you on this forum if you hate gw?



You need to get off the "bitchers" backs. If you dont like me or others disagree with someone on the internet cause we dont like the way they do something then too bad you child. :threaten: Now leave the rest of us to "discuss" in peace without labeling us "haters".

Back on topic. I hope they release at least the Apoc Deals they have for Rhinos, Vindis, and Dreads. 3 for the price of 2, yes please.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

General. Gray Wolf said:


> Dear Emperor
> 
> Ive been good all year, only buying my minitures from games workshop and not ebay, I subsribed to white dwarf for the third year in a row and I even started a new army. So please can you give us some nice multiple tank boxes? I dont care what you do with the expansion or if its just you trying to score some quick money but I really care about multiple tank boxs.


Brilliant.

Oi Mork!
I az bin buying der stuff lotz like der undred quid Ork megaforce, WHFB boyz (Cheapa place for da spare burna/loota arms eksetra), Battlewagon n Trukk n uvver stuf lik da first GW brush in 20 years.
I dont care what youze do coz we wil loot it but lotz n cheep iz gud.
ta.


Worth a go I spose


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> Oi Mork!
> I az bin buying der stuff lotz like der undred quid Ork megaforce, WHFB boyz (Cheapa place for da spare burna/loota arms eksetra), Battlewagon n Trukk n uvver stuf lik da first GW brush in 20 years.
> ...


You forgot Gork! if we don't get multiple tank boxes now we'll know it was your fault for ignoring the fighty but cunnin' one.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Mork fur gettin dem.
Gork fur usin dem. :grin:


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

In terms of minimal effort for maximum sales, I think that the tank boxed sets would be brilliant to bring back. It's hard to get a cheap hobbyist like me to shell out $35 for a drop pod, but I would leap at the chance at a 2 for 1 or something. Maybe "spearhead" boxes will come out for the armies, like 3 or 4 hard units for $100? Just guess (wish).

Overall, I'm pretty happy about this expansion. The fact that I don't have to pay $30 for a copy or wait for scans to show up online is nice, and it will hopefully start a new trend of White Dwarf being relevant = People actually buying it. It seems like spearhead will be somewhat like planet strike but I won't be expected to shell out money for little plastic bastions. I will consider it a great thing indeed if this expansion allows me to do more with what I already have.


----------



## FiresOfBattle (Mar 21, 2010)

I just have one thing to say...you do realise that GW dose not have HUNDREDS OF WORKERS!!!!! Only 20 people tops have written Codex's. YES WE ALL KNOW GW IS A MONEY WHORE. BUT will still play we dont need every post to say "GW just wants out money blah..blah.blah...GW not fair." Why dont you write a codex, and E-mail, send a package to GW. What could go wrong if you have played tau for 10 years and write fixes and a new codex? GW would probaly thank you and give you a free hammerhead. 

Also, there are not many sculptors for GW....makeing those models is hard. So....sculpt your own and send a pic to GW they might need insperation 


BACK ON TOPIC: I think it will just be new rules and missions focused on Mech. Im 99% sure it will be for SM, IG and include boxes of VEHICULAR DEFICES.

What other tanks do eldar need? an AV 14 one? Why thats not how the eldar act in the fluf. Eldar are fluid and smooth. a Fast moving strike force.
Nids-dont have tanks, just fexs-and you dont need a new fex. 
Necrons- Yea you guys need something, mabey a transport.
Tau- dont need new tanks just a 5th ed Codex.
SM- we dont need tanks just stronger sponsons.
IG- needs models for all the tanks they can have, not new ones.
Ork- Mabey a looted leman. or Warbikes
DarkE- nothing realy, you guys have quick moving raiders- thats what DarkE do.

So there you go those are all true things.


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

FiresOfBattle said:


> I just have one thing to say...So there you go those are all true things.


How did "one thing to say" translate into many true things....?



FiresOfBattle said:


> you do realise that GW dose not have HUNDREDS OF WORKERS!!!!! Only 20 people tops have written Codex's.


I'm fairly sure GW DOES have hundreds of employees. How many stores are there alone? (And yes, they _(store employees)_ are relevant to your point as they deal with customer satisfaction and FEEDBACK to the Dev team. They ALL have impact.)



FiresOfBattle said:


> Why dont you write a codex, and E-mail, send a package to GW. What could go wrong if you... write fixes and a new codex? GW would probaly thank you and give you a free hammerhead.


I think _YOU_ owe _ME_ a hammerhead just for that statement. GW would not reward you. THEY WOULD SUE YOU UNDER INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY LAWS for using their terms, logos and design concepts, then they break all your models and kill your dog. (OK... maybe not _kill..._) 



FiresOfBattle said:


> Also, there are not many sculptors for GW....makeing those models is hard. So....sculpt your own and send a pic to GW they might need insperation


Using a spell checker is not quite as hard as sculpting models...but where is your source for the number of sculptors?



FiresOfBattle said:


> BACK ON TOPIC: ...



I find a SERIOUS attempt to edit my posts tends to increase favorable responses. Not to be hard, but your post gave me a head-ache and i haven't even mentioned punctuation....


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

FiresOfBattle said:


> Yes we all know GW is a money whore! But will still play we dont need every post to say: "GW just wants out money blah..blah.blah...GW not fair."


Everyone is entitled to an opinion. Nobody is forcing you to read their posts.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

FiresOfBattle said:


> BACK ON TOPIC: I think it will just be new rules and missions focused on Mech. Im 99% sure it will be for SM, IG and include boxes of VEHICULAR DEFICES.


If you really think that then you aren't reading enough of the rumour mill, I would stake my army on an Eldar release as GW has actually said they are releasing something, I always find that reading all I can on a subject helps with informed comments.

As for what Eldar need, there are a large number of threads already on that subject, but in summary what they need and what the rumours indicate they are getting are two whole different things.


----------

